# message alert



## dellzeqq (26 Jan 2011)

It's an age thing.............I know it's an age thing, but........I frequently miss the message alert at the head of the main page. Is there anyway it could be made to glow in the dark when a new message is received?

And to those of you who didn't get replies - I'm sorry.


----------



## Shaun (26 Jan 2011)

No, but you can modify your alert settings and have the board email you when you get a PM. 

*Username drop-down* > *My Settings* > *Notification Options* > Then scoll down to *Private Messages* and tick the first box for the three lines under that heading.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2011)

Just as an observation, I much prefered the old PM messenger thingy with the pop-up box. 

Apart from that everything's great, I love the site and Admin's the best thing since sliced grapefruit.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just as an observation, I much prefered the old PM messenger thingy with the pop-up box.
> 
> Apart from that everything's great, I love the site and Admin's the best thing since sliced grapefruit.




You can still get the pop-up thingy - just tick the "inline" box under the message settings.  

Cheers,
Shaun 

(Oh, and an extra gold star for biggin' up Admin ...  )


----------



## MacB (27 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> You can still get the pop-up thingy - just tick the "inline" box under the message settings.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun
> ...




minus 3 gold stars for being a total numpty


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2011)

MacB said:


> minus 3 gold stars for being a total numpty


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2011)

why I oughta...


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> You can still get the pop-up thingy - just tick the "inline" box under the message settings.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun
> ...


is that this thingy here..?

*Show popup when I receive a new inline notification

*


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> is that this thingy here..?
> 
> *Show popup when I receive a new inline notification
> *



That's the one.


----------

